# panfish spoons



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is a pic of one of the spoons that I have been working on. These things work great! I have caught most of my fish on these this year! We have caught Crappie,gills,bass,saugeye,walleye,perch, and catfish on this style baits.[


----------

